# 12/2/17 Fort Pickens Pier



## bwise (Apr 8, 2012)

Pickens opened at 9 this morning, so we left the house around 7 hit bob sykes so catch some pins got out to pickens right at 9 when the gate open and found a line of folks trying to get in. We eventually made it out to the pier and as soon as we dropped anything down it got ate up, and low and behold the endangered ARS. My buddy caught a couple under slot black drums other than that it was all ARS. Guy next to us caught a 3ft or so black tip, and the guys down a little further caught 2 slot black drum and an overslot red drum. Left around 2, but I'm glad to see it open again.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Good report, thx for the info.


----------

